# CD Qualität analysieren



## NRGyzer (12. September 2004)

Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man die Qualität einer CD analysieren kann... zB damit man sieht ob sie eine kopie einer Original-CD ist oder nur von mp3s gebrannt wurde?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (14. September 2004)

Nero beinhaltet solche tools.
Wenn du nero hast kannst du die CD Analysieren 

Ansonsten  bei google mit folgendes suchen: CD Qualität analysieren
und du solltest recht schnell fündig werden


----------



## NRGyzer (14. September 2004)

Danke, auf die Idee im Google zu suchen wär ich nie gekommen 

Ausserdem will ich nicht die Qualität der CD selbst untersuchen, sondern die Soundqualität. Aber ich hab schon gefunden was ich gesucht hab!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (15. September 2004)

Und womit hast du das nun angestellt?


----------



## NRGyzer (15. September 2004)

damit


----------

